# brake calipers



## softy1802 (Aug 17, 2011)

Can any please recommend some paint for brake calipers


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

yes mate, hammerite smooth, did mine in silver lasts well to :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

As mentioned above Hammerite Smooth, done mine the other week in silver.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hubs and calipers hammerite smooth as said already though to make sure it lasts a long time started to use blit hamber hydrate 80 underneeth


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Fourth vote for Hammerite smooth. Did mine black (as I like subtle) a few month back and they still look as good now. A couple of thin coats is better than 1 thick coat in my experience.


----------



## Giosabcsl (May 15, 2011)

5th vote for Hammerite. As I used the silver on my calipers. Only lasted about 4-5months.

But I redid them not so long ago and i found that when I put a primer on before painting, its out lasted 6 months easily and they still going strong.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I did my TT callipers in red with Japlac enamel paint 5-6 years ago. Still looking as good as the day I did them.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Japlac great stuff with great shine. B&Q sell it :thumb:


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

dubber said:


> Japlac great stuff with great shine. B&Q sell it :thumb:


Here's my Japlac'd callipers with Audi rings from The TT Shop to finish off nicely:thumb:


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

I've done lots of cars over the years with Hammerite Smooth. Used all different colours. As said above I find a few thin coats is better than 1 thick coat.

Had not heard of Japlac before. Will give it a try next time.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sorry for being daft, but how hot to calipers get?

I know the brake disks get hot but the calipers?


----------



## D.K (Jul 18, 2011)

guy_92 said:


> Sorry for being daft, but how hot to calipers get?
> 
> I know the brake disks get hot but the calipers?


I dont know how hot they get but it's not hot enough to melt hammerite, I had to get one of my old cars home with a seized rear caliper once, that got pretty hot and all it did was smell 

I did the Brembos on my Cupra R at the beggingof the spring with smooth hammerite.


















The car and calipers get cleaned every week but they are still looking fresh.


----------



## Mark_ (Sep 28, 2011)

Do you need to primer before hammerite?

Thanks!


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

No....clean them up them paint straight on


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

another for hammerrite done my callipers before fitting them. 2 years later and theyre still looking in decent condition.

just redone my old callipers with hammer finish silver


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

guy_92 said:


> Sorry for being daft, but how hot to calipers get?
> 
> I know the brake disks get hot but the calipers?


The calipers don't get stupidly hot. It's the disc and pads that get hot..


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

D.K said:


> I dont know how hot they get but it's not hot enough to melt hammerite, I had to get one of my old cars home with a seized rear caliper once, that got pretty hot and all it did was smell
> 
> I did the Brembos on my Cupra R at the beggingof the spring with smooth hammerite.
> 
> ...


wow they look ace finish there, did you brush it on or spray :argie:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I used Halfords Brake Caliper Paint for my brakes and did the job over a year ago and they are still looking as good now as they did when first done. They also make a very simular colour to VXR Blue which is what I used


----------



## Mark_ (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! Sorry to bring up an old thread! Going to give my callipers (and drums) a go this weekend! Do you need to laquer after aswell or does the Hammerite give a good enough finish? Thanks!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nope no need to lacquer.In my view.I just used Hammerite smooth.Mine are silver atm though I might see if I can try and mix up a pale metallic blue to match the body for the callipers and hubs.and do the stone guards black.


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

Done mines today with the halfords High Temp gloss black paint without the primer,cheaper than the brake caliper paint :thumb:


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

I know I'm such an ass, and this is not helpful, but you want them powder coated:



























The silver paint is just normal brake caliber paint available in Biltema in Finland.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Powder coating is a good way to go. Only if you have the time to totally strip them down. Some people don't have the time or means to take them off the car..

Another good thing about powder coating, is that it can be clear coated easily and makes a great base for paint..

Clear coating over hammerite can cause a lot of problems..


----------



## D.K (Jul 18, 2011)

dubber said:


> wow they look ace finish there, did you brush it on or spray :argie:


Mine were done with a spray can, you'll only need 1 can for both front calipers.
Just make sure you cover the car up well and dont do it if it's windy.


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 11, 2011)

D.K said:


> I dont know how hot they get but it's not hot enough to melt hammerite, I had to get one of my old cars home with a seized rear caliper once, that got pretty hot and all it did was smell
> 
> I did the Brembos on my Cupra R at the beggingof the spring with smooth hammerite.
> 
> ...


How many coats did you apply ? Is the brembo logo a stickers or did you paint the letters on?


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 11, 2011)

Posambique said:


> I know I'm such an ass, and this is not helpful, but you want them powder coated:


I asked a body shop to do this but he said it was better not to take the calipers off as they might not fit properly back on.....


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 11, 2011)

Do you guys take the brake pad out before painting the calipers? Should i put a clear coat on after paining them?

Sorry for all the question guys just going to be painting mine and want them to be right, plus i haven't really done any thing like this before. 

Thanks.


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

Mine are still as freshly painted. I did a two-tone paint with Humbrol Enamel Paint - Silver and Metallic Blue. Lasting faultlessly.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Lacquer over hammerite can cause a reaction and shrinkage.
I actually did mine from the paint can, i used black hammered for my rear hubs and smooth silver for the callipers on back, front i left the hubs as they are aired and used smooth silver for the callipers fronts but painted the backs hammered.
Used black hammered for the stone guards.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Are you not better off getting a proper brake paint kit?
Can be had from most car spares shops or EBay.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Hammerite every time..It seems to last forever.....


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

zaphod said:


> Mine are still as freshly painted. I did a two-tone paint with Humbrol Enamel Paint - Silver and Metallic Blue. Lasting faultlessly.


Those discs look at bit worn mate


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

I got some high temp red spray paint for mine, hoping to do them soon.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hammerite does the job, its all in prep work thats vital, even layers, than one sloppy thick layer on...


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 11, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Hammerite does the job, its all in prep work thats vital, even layers, than one sloppy thick layer on...


By pep do you mean giving them a good clean with APC and then sanding them down and giving them another clean and drying?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

A good degrease (brake cleaner works well :lol, a rub down with a wire brush and then hammerite.


----------



## Jiffy (Nov 21, 2009)

Another vote for Japlac here


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Hammerite smooth is all Ive ever used.Fair enough the red one can fade abit but if youre over 12 you dont want red brakes anyway.Silver or black.
The 406s are satin black and the 407s are smooth silver.Did the lot,disc hubs,calipers and stone guards.


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 11, 2011)

PugIain said:


> Hammerite smooth is all Ive ever used.Fair enough the red one can fade abit but if youre over 12 you dont want red brakes anyway.Silver or black.
> The 406s are satin black and the 407s are smooth silver.Did the lot,disc hubs,calipers and stone guards.


Mine come standard in red....does that make the people at seat and audi 12 lol


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

i painted mine in the summer with some 'heat resistant' paint my mate had, which he said to use...

the paint on my front brakes are bubbling anf flaking off, revealing the different colour underneath...

my back breaks still look mint mind...

but then again, i was driving for a yr with them seized and didnt know


----------



## forde (Feb 22, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Hammerite smooth is all Ive ever used.Fair enough the red one can fade abit but if youre over 12 you dont want red brakes anyway.Silver or black.
> The 406s are satin black and the 407s are smooth silver.Did the lot,disc hubs,calipers and stone guards.


you painted your stone guards silver :s



Top Dog said:


> By prep do you mean giving them a good clean with APC and then sanding them down and giving them another clean and drying?


Wire brush - brake cleaner/rag - hammerite.

Hammerite lasts very well on brakes, and if you ever want to freshen it up after a year or whatever the tin of hammerite you buy contains enough paint to do the brakes a good few times anyway. You dont need to prime or lacquer, hammerite is designed as a complete metal paint on its own and if you do try to lacquer it itll probably react.

I also used carplan engine lacquer before with very good results.


----------



## iansoutham (Aug 4, 2006)

You can lacquer over Hammerite if you do it properly, but it is time-consuming.

I painted my front calipers on the cabby this way using an etch primer, aerosol Hammerite and then a 2K lacquer...

Caliper brackets
Primered









Painted


















Calipers



























The colour coat was baked @ 60degrees and then left overnight. The next morning, the lacquer coat was applied and baked @ 70degrees for 30 minutes.

That was a couple of years ago and they are still in perfect condition.


----------

